# 2014 Tundra Fisher 7'6" vs. 8' HD2 - Set me straight.



## RandomMOJO

Alright loyal Tundra folks here's the story.

I just got a 2014 Tundra DC limited. Was a Chevy guy for a while and I've been in a Wrangler unlimited for the last 3 years and NEEDED a truck again. One reason is to plow my and my family's driveways

So I have a pair of Bilstein 6112 for the front, like the 5100 with adjustment but comes with 650 pound coils and enormous 61mm shocks. Planning on getting 2.5" in the front. I also will be putting 5100's in the rear and I have already had an add-a-leaf added. Timbrens are also sitting in my kitchen waiting to go on.

I'm a Fisher guy, and I know the tundra is a 1/2 ton. I'm pretty well set on a new Fisher HD2. I'm confident the Tundra can handle the weight, especially with the suspension upgrades, Timbrens, and ballast.

Here's the question. I thought I wanted the 7'6" HD2 but I'm worried about running over my rows too much. I also don't think the 7'6" has as much resale as the 8'. The difference in weight is 50 pounds and the 8' comes standard with a 1/2" cutting edge where the 7'6" comes with a 3/8" cutting edge. 

Which do I get? I'm truly torn and need some advice


----------



## JustJeff

Go with the 8'. You'll be fine.


----------



## RandomMOJO

Good to know. I want a bit more info though. 

I know it's a ton to ask, but I would really like to talk to some people with plows on their Tundra on the phone. I want to pull the trigger on a plow tomorrow or Thursday. Anyone willing to send me their telephone number in a private message? I'm sure it would only be a 5 minute conversation.

Really I'm looking for the benefits of having an 8' over a 7'6". We all want 6 extra inches but let's be real is it worth it for $200 and 50lbs? If I'm going to get the 7'6" why wouldn't I just get the SD and save some coin. Again I'm not plowing commercially. Just need some advice


----------



## SnoFarmer

There telling you to get the 8footer becuse of its benifets.
Like clearing a wide enough path when swung to the side ....
You don't want the snow to dump back under your tires.
Nor do you want to drive in the windrow when you turn just a little.

As you say it's just a littel wider and just a littel more weight.
But so is a 7footer over 6 footer and a 9 footer over a 8 footer.
.

You have a full size truck, not only is it wide, it's long.

Sorry, no data mining.

Good luck 
And why does this decision have to be made today?


----------



## RandomMOJO

SnoFarmer;2056264 said:


> Like clearing a wide enough path when swung to the side ....
> You don't want the snow to dump back under your tires.
> Nor do you want to drive in the windrow when you turn just a little.
> 
> Good luck
> And why does this decision have to be made today?


That's why I'm asking. I don't truly know if I'd be happy with the 7'6". But not being a commercial plow guy, do I suck it up and take more passes, or do I get the biggest baddest plow I think I can fit?

I work long stretches of night shifts and am about to come on to a stretch. Plow is getting installed next Wednesday, and I need to be able to pick it up. The 8' is 20 minutes from the house but the 7'6" is more like 1.5 hours one way.

Thanks for the input


----------



## coke813

Just my 2 cents- if you are only doing residential driveways, you can easily get by with a 7'-6" blade. Unless you are routinely plowing over 12" deep storms, you really don't need to worry about the snow falling back under your tires that much. The only time your windrow gets so huge that it falls back into your tracks is when you are clearing a huge wide open area (parking lot). As for driving over the snow with your back wheel when you turn corners- yes, you do a little bit, so if your driveway is all tight curves, that may matter for you. Mine is pretty much straight, so it doesn't even cause a problem.
I have been doing my own 300' gravel driveway for a few years, and I also previously did 2 really long rural driveways. I don't think that extra 6" of blade would have made any difference for me. The commercial guys with big trucks always want the biggest plow because over the course of a 12 hour snow event it may save them an hour or two. If you are only doing two driveways, I don't think you would notice the difference. For me, I'd rather save the wear and tear on the truck and get the smaller blade that will do the job.

Why are you worried about the resale? If you aren't planning on keeping the plow then why do you want to buy a new one?

again, just my opinion. If you want to go with the bigger blade, that's your choice.


----------



## RandomMOJO

coke813;2056276 said:


> if you are only doing residential driveways, you can easily get by with a 7'-6". For me, I'd rather save the wear and tear on the truck and get the smaller blade that will do the job.
> 
> Why are you worried about the resale? If you aren't planning on keeping the plow then why do you want to buy a new one.


Thanks for some experience... Do you have a 7'6" HD or SD? Plowing with a Tundra?

I'm not truly worried about resale, it just seems as though it's not as a desirable plow as the 8'. If I did ever want to unload the 7'6", it might be a bit harder. That just my thought anyhow.


----------



## coke813

I now drive a 2015 Chevy 1500 with a western HTS 7'-6". First year with the new truck, I previously had a '98 chevy with an older unimount Western.

Fisher and Western are both made by Douglas Dynamics, so my blade is just like the Fisher HT. I don't think you really have any need for a HD model on your half-ton, it would be like trying to pull a gooseneck trailer with it. If you need to do that, you need a bigger truck. Again, if you are only doing a couple driveways, that's one thing. If you're looking to get into commercial, then the bigger heavier blade would be worth it.


----------



## RandomMOJO

Valid points... I'm leaning towards the HD because I have only ever plowed with heavy plows. Light plows just don't seem worth it to me. Heavy snow, heavy plow. Need too scrape, heavy plow. It just seems like they work better. Just my experience with plowing. 

With great weight comes great power. Or is that not how the saying goes?


----------



## SnoFarmer

RandomMOJO;2056274 said:


> That's why I'm asking. I don't truly know if I'd be happy with the 7'6". But not being a commercial plow guy, do I suck it up and take more passes, or do I get the biggest baddest plow I think I can fit?
> 
> I work long stretches of night shifts and am about to come on to a stretch. Plow is getting installed next Wednesday, and I need to be able to pick it up. The 8' is 20 minutes from the house but the 7'6" is more like 1.5 hours one way.
> 
> Thanks for the input


Ok do you like getting stuck in your own drive?
When you drive in the windrow you run the risk.

The wider plow gives you a wider path this comes into play more when you need to windrow the banks back. You'll get s u c ked into the bank with a narrow plow....

Next wear your truck is rated for it and when you don't need the plow, you take it off. Use counter weight, this takes weight off of the front axel helping to blance out your truck but it also reduces wear.
Don't drive like a madman with the plow on,
Don't play cool hand Luke and leave the plow on all winter.
And think of the wear from getting stuck,
Spinning tires , skyrocketing tranny temps, getting out and shoveling , all for what , a " smaller plow"

I had a 7.5 plow,,on a full size truck ,I carried a snowblower along just to dig myself out.
It worked better on a jeep YJ....

And if you have never seen f150 pulling 5thwheels & gooseneck horse trailers
You haven't been out on the interstate lately.


----------



## coke813

SnoFarmer;2056308 said:


> And if you have never seen f150 pulling 5thwheels & gooseneck horse trailers
> You haven't been out on the interstate lately.


haha, True, I have seen it, but a single horse trailer is a little different than a skid steer on a flat bed. I think my truck is only rated for 9,000 pounds and I wouldn't choose to pull one with mine.

all I'm saying is I can plow my driveway with no problems with my plow, never gotten stuck or sucked into the side. I also have no problem scraping it clean because I don't have traffic packing it down before I plow.
Of course a bigger plow can make the task easier, if you want to shell out more money, there's nothing stopping you.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's an investment that should out last the truck.

Ok go get your tape mesure and mesure the with of the truck.
Wheel to wheel and widest body panel to the other side.
Use a beer cans to mark the measurements on the ground.
Step back and take a look.
Is 7.5 really wide enough?

Why the body becuse your body panel ,running boards, will be in the windrow With the 7.5 
Rember a 7.5 is narrower when swung to the side.

Just a life time of experience.
Get the 8.5 you have a full size truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Try to get ahold of Mercer_Me on here, he has an 8' on his tundra and loves it.


----------



## RandomMOJO

GMCHD plower;2056323 said:


> Try to get ahold of Mercer_Me on here, he has an 8' on his tundra and loves it.


Working on it!


----------



## coke813

SnoFarmer;2056321 said:


> Is 7.5 really wide enough?
> 
> Why the body becuse your body panel ,running boards, will be in the windrow With the 7.5
> Rember a 7.5 is narrower when swung to the side.


SnoFarmer, Its seems like you're arguing with me. I don't want to aggravate you but I just want to make one point and then I'll bow out of this discussion.

There is a huge difference in windrow size when doing a parking lot- where you may build up a 3' + high wall of snow that rubs on the side of your truck. But this poster is talking about doing driveways only. I don't know if your driveway is as wide as a freeway or what, but in my one lane drive, I can clear it with 2 passes down and back and I'm clearing 4-5 feet onto the grass on either side. I drive at a speed that throws the snow out to the side and it doesn't stack straight up along the edge. I've done this same method on mine and two other driveways with no issues. Maybe the one big blizzard of the year, I have to make an extra pass to clear it all. I guess I've just learned to make my plow work for me. Nothing is stopping anybody from buying anything bigger. All I'm saying is I'm happy with mine, it sure beats snowblowing.

My wife is from MN, I'll have to ask her where Poop Scoop is. Have a good winter.


----------



## SnoFarmer

coke813;2056333 said:


> SnoFarmer, Its seems like you're arguing with me. I don't want to aggravate you but I just want to make one point and then I'll bow out of this discussion.
> 
> There is a huge difference in windrow size when doing a parking lot- where you may build up a 3' + high wall of snow that rubs on the side of your truck. But this poster is talking about doing driveways only. I don't know if your driveway is as wide as a freeway or what, but in my one lane drive, I can clear it with 2 passes down and back and I'm clearing 4-5 feet onto the grass on either side. I drive at a speed that throws the snow out to the side and it doesn't stack straight up along the edge. I've done this same method on mine and two other driveways with no issues. Maybe the one big blizzard of the year, I have to make an extra pass to clear it all. I guess I've just learned to make my plow work for me. Nothing is stopping anybody from buying anything bigger. All I'm saying is I'm happy with mine, it sure beats snowblowing.
> 
> My wife is from MN, I'll have to ask her where Poop Scoop is. Have a good winter.


Naw, my dry humor and sarcasm don't always come across well in print.
Post away, show how it works for you,
But be honest, we all get stuck, sometimes in our own drive.

Poop scoop,Duluth.... 
Satirized for your protection,
If you don't pick it up it will end up in the lake.

I can work a plow or blade trust me.....

Ever hear of drifting snow or Snow so deep you can't throw it up and over any longer?
Wear and tear....
And that's just on my 400ft drive


----------



## mercer_me

I have a regular 8' HD on my Tundra and the truck handles it with out a problem. The HD2 doesn't weigh much more then the HD so, there is no issue there. I know 3" on each side doesn't sound like much but, it makes a HUGE difference. I have a "S curve" in my driveway and when I had a 7.5' the snow would rub against the truck and go under the truck and I got stuck a couple times. With the 8' I don't have any issues. Go with the 8' HD2, it's worth the extra money.


----------



## RandomMOJO

mercer_me;2056358 said:


> I have a regular 8' HD on my Tundra and the truck handles it with out a problem. The HD2 doesn't weigh much more then the HD so, there is no issue there. I know 3" on each side doesn't sound like much but, it makes a HUGE difference. I have a "S curve" in my driveway and when I had a 7.5' the snow would rub against the truck and go under the truck and I got stuck a couple times. With the 8' I don't have any issues. Go with the 8' HD2, it's worth the extra money.


So with the Bilstein 6112/5100 setup and some Timbrens 8' should be good? I know there will be inevitable preventative maintenance, but if I don't beat the hell out of it, is the plow going to beat the hell out of it?

What are people running for ballast with 760 lbs plow setup. Also what are you using? Loose sand, tube sand, metal? I'm not using cinder blocks for safety reasons. I would love to get a sander, but it's not in the cards.


----------



## dieselss

Timbrens, shocks if you want 
Can't forsee what a plow will or won't do to your truck.
What does fishers website recommend for ballest?
Never loose "sand, dirt, etc.." tube sand will be fine.

You sure you wanna ad a salter?


----------



## RandomMOJO

dieselss;2056508 said:


> Timbrens, shocks if you want
> Can't forsee what a plow will or won't do to your truck.
> What does fishers website recommend for ballest?
> Never loose "sand, dirt, etc.." tube sand will be fine.
> 
> You sure you wanna ad a salter?


Timbrens and new suspension(coils/ leaf springs, shocks) all around. The rears are already done, fronts next week with plow install.

Wishful thinking on predicting the future of repairs.

Tubes or Homemade ballast box determined before before real snow. I'll check the fisher website.

If I was ever to add any type of broadcast spreader it would be a small tailgate spreader.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## dieselss

Just get the 8' and be done


----------



## mercer_me

RandomMOJO;2056437 said:


> So with the Bilstein 6112/5100 setup and some Timbrens 8' should be good? I know there will be inevitable preventative maintenance, but if I don't beat the hell out of it, is the plow going to beat the hell out of it?
> 
> What are people running for ballast with 760 lbs plow setup. Also what are you using? Loose sand, tube sand, metal? I'm not using cinder blocks for safety reasons. I would love to get a sander, but it's not in the cards.


I have 5100's and and Timbrens and my Tundra handles the 8' plow fine. I usually have about 500 pounds of sand in plastic totes when I'm plowing. I plowed all last Winter without an issue and at one point my plow never came off the truck for three weeks because it was snowing so much. I'll try to give you a call tonight.


----------



## RandomMOJO

mercer_me;2056656 said:


> I have 5100's and and Timbrens and my Tundra handles the 8' plow fine. I usually have about 500 pounds of sand in plastic totes when I'm plowing. I plowed all last Winter without an issue and at one point my plow never came off the truck for three weeks because it was snowing so much. I'll try to give you a call tonight.


Thanks Mercer, that would be awesome! I'm seriously torn. I see the benefits of both, more obviously with the 8', and that's the way I'm leaning. Actually talking to someone would help.


----------



## eiacovissi

I had the 7.6 hd fisher on my tundra with OME heavy coils and used about 700lbs of ballast. It was unstoppable and I often plowed in two wheel drive. I live just south of the tug hill plateau in NY where we get some of the heaviest lake effect snow. With that being said, I would've love to have the 8' hd. Mostly because I windrow my driveway and at full angle the 7.6 is really only 6.6. Go 8', you won't regret it.


----------



## eiacovissi




----------



## RandomMOJO

I did it... 8' HD2 is bought and getting installed on Wednesday. 717 lbs of plowing glory! 

Pictures to follow, maybe a new thread!


----------



## mercer_me

RandomMOJO;2058737 said:


> I did it... 8' HD2 is bought and getting installed on Wednesday. 717 lbs of plowing glory!
> 
> Pictures to follow, maybe a new thread!


Good for you! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## jstevens66

RandomMOJO;2058737 said:


> I did it... 8' HD2 is bought and getting installed on Wednesday. 717 lbs of plowing glory!
> 
> Pictures to follow, maybe a new thread!


Nice job!!!! I'm jealous!!! I've been seriously thinking about selling my 7'6'' SD and putting the money towards a new 8' HD2. If I could go back when I first bought my plow, I would of got the 8' HD instead of the 7'6'' SD. After last winter, I could really use the extra length and weight. Don't get me wrong, the 7'6'' SD is a great plow, I love it, but it doesn't compare to the 8' HD or HD2. Good luck buddy, hope to see some pics soon!!


----------



## MC94XR7

What a bunch of great info on here guys! I was going for a Snowdogg VMD75 but now I realize I need 8' (Thank frig for proof reading. I almost typed 8")


----------



## scooper87

How'd you make out with getting the plow installed on your tundra? Curious on how it worked out


----------



## RandomMOJO

*Fantastic*

What a great investment! The Tundra carries this plow with EASE! I would definiftely say that the the Front Suspension upgrade is a must. I dont know if I would trust just a leveling kit to hold the extra weight of the HD2 but the Bilstein 6112's are AMAZING. Im sure the 5100 series would have been fine as well, but Im glad I went with what I did.

As for the plow, bigger really is better. I have only had it out a couple of times but it scrapes fantastically!!!

How the heck do I post pictures? Ill try and get on that. It looks mean


----------

